# My shoes are too big



## CaliGent (Oct 24, 2007)

I recently bought a beautiful pair of Santoni loafers online but as it turns out they are a half size too big. As you can probably tell, I am a young chap just establishing my sense of style so can you more experienced gents help me out?! What can I do (or the shoe repair) to make these shoes fit?


----------



## printemps2001us (Dec 20, 2007)

You can't. Return them. Don't suffer with them, you'll be miserable and very soon stop wearing them. There are few things worse than shoes that don't fit.


----------



## Capt Ron (Dec 28, 2007)

Let's just say, you can't return them, and you can't sell them on Ebay for your money back...and your just stuck with them because youre not willing to give them away as a gift to a friend who has little means or taste...
You might try a sole insert, they usualy take up a half size. Any store that sells doc martens will sell the orange inserts for their shoes $8 last time I checked years ago for some crummy orange plastic, but it worked. I also used Ecco leather sole inserts also, at around $20. I used them all the time for my doc martens in my younger days. Imagine buying a shoe that doesnt come in 1/2 sizes and then fully knowing you have to buy an insert to make up for it, what was I thinking??? I know what I was thinking just too embarrased to share. You might be able to put the insert over or under the existing sole pad.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

If you are intent on keeping the shoes, your options would seem to include; after-market insoles, tongue pads or heel pads...all of which could take up the excess space, acceptably well. Another more expensive and less convenient option might be to see if the manufacturer could relast the shoes on the smaller last. Were I in your shoes (pun intended), I would take them back!


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Take them back for sure.

In-soles sounds interesting as a last-ditch effort, might even make them more comfortable 

Hey, Eagle, you're a Connoissueur! I like it  :thumbs-up:


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

CaliGent said:


> I recently bought a beautiful pair of Santoni loafers online but as it turns out they are a half size too big. As you can probably tell, I am a young chap just establishing my sense of style so can you more experienced gents help me out?! What can I do (or the shoe repair) to make these shoes fit?


CaliGent:

A half size isn't that much (3 barleycorns!) - see The Encyclopedia of Men's Clothes, Shoe Chapter, History section.

You can:
1. Return them
2. Put in insoles, etc (see eagle2250's post)
3. Resell them to friends, co-workers or on the AskAndy SALES Forum: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/forumdisplay.php?f=33

Good luck.


----------



## Francisco D'Anconia (Apr 18, 2007)

*Shoe Returns and Modest Size Change to "Shrink" A Shoe*



Capt Ron said:


> Let's just say, you can't return them, and you can't sell them on Ebay for your money back...and your just stuck with them because youre not willing to give them away as a gift to a friend who has little means or taste...
> You might try a sole insert, they usualy take up a half size. Any store that sells doc martens will sell the orange inserts for their shoes $8 last time I checked years ago for some crummy orange plastic, but it worked. I also used Ecco leather sole inserts also, at around $20. I used them all the time for my doc martens in my younger days. Imagine buying a shoe that doesnt come in 1/2 sizes and then fully knowing you have to buy an insert to make up for it, what was I thinking??? I know what I was thinking just too embarrased to share. You might be able to put the insert over or under the existing sole pad.


The posters above all give good advice.

Return the shoes if you can.
Assuming you can't return the shoes, plan "B" is to try inserts to take up some of the extra space. I've encountered similar problems with shoes that were too small one size down, but just a tad too big in the next size up.
I've done what Capt. Ron suggests.
So far what has worked best for me are packages of white perforated shoe inserts from Walgreens. They come with two pairs of inserts per package for about $2.99.
I also have a pair of AE Bentons that did not fit well when I first put them on. They have removable insoles. I took them out and replaced the with SuperFeet insoles. Now they now fit well to my feet and are very comfortable.
I also usually encounter problems with seams and stiching irritating the inner side of the instep on my left foot (on the side of my foot just behind the ball of my foot. I usually encounter this with monk-straps and derbies. I've taken these problem shoes to a shoe repair shop where they trimmed the material on the inside of teh shoe and smoothed out the lining. That worked and the irritation disappeared. I now enjoy weraing the fomerly uncomfortable shoes. This is not a solution to your current problem, but I mention it becuase sometimes a good shoe repairperson can salvage a pair of shoes for _your_ feet.


Lastly, _before_ bidding on, or placing an order on-line for a pair of, shoes (or anything else for that matter), check the seller's return policy. eBay shoe sellers like Hitch 'N Post and Grapevinehill have good return policies and I've been pleased with their refund service when I've sent returns back. Also, be especially careful trying on the shoes so you don't disqualify them from return. Some places, like Charles Tyrwhitt, will reject timely a return if the shoes show the most minute wear on the sole or the upper. This means trying on and walking around _indoors and on carpet only_!


----------



## PittDoc (Feb 24, 2007)

Since your problem is with a loafer, I'm guessing your main problem is heel slippage, therefore you might want to try the tongue pad (or two) trick first. I have the same problem with a pair of Alden loafers and did a back to back (rather side to side) test. One shoe with an insole, the other with tongue pads. Pads were much better. I'm guessing it's b/c you need the full depth of the heel to hold you in on a loafer. Also tried heel pads - all they did was create more friction on the heel and wear out a pair of socks in one day.


----------



## damon54 (Dec 12, 2007)

I think this problem is certainly not insurmountable.

I would do 2 things that have been suggested.
My favorite insoles are from Mantovani & are made from Camel leather.

They are at: shoesupply.net

Heel inserts will also help cure the situation but I cannot suggest a preference.


----------



## Rich (Jul 10, 2005)

Wear them in winter with thicker socks.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Rossini said:


> ...Hey, Eagle, you're a Connoissueur! I like it  :thumbs-up:


Thanks! It seems I learn something new each time I visit these fora. Have a great day!


----------



## Robwynge (May 15, 2007)

I often wear insoles to take up some space in my shoes. I like Spenco the best. Very comfortable and they seem quite durable.


----------

